# Lindsay ontario bypass



## bigpurple (Oct 7, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has a idea how to get through lindsay from the bethany trail to the other side of lindsay where the trail picks up again heading to kinmount...I want to avoid a ticket thanks in advance


----------

